# Intercity comfortmaker rpj ii



## arthurh (Nov 21, 2008)

I just recently pick up this unit was courous on age, was told 7 yr 3 in use 4 in storage. But have heard that its more like 15. I'm guesing that maybe not a good idea to install if that old. Unit looks and seems to be in good condition. Been a little while since I worked with these, any idea on cost of used ones. Been looking for the companys website or a location to get more info on it but no luck so far, any ideas. Here is stats on it:
INTERCITY COMFORTMAKER RPJ II
The General 90 Controller Model # 50A50-112
Model # GDI 100A016BIN
Serial # L940240458
MFG # GDI 100AGBIN
thanks art


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 5, 2008)

14 years old.


----------



## spheatandair (Dec 3, 2008)

Model # *GD*I 100*A*016BIN
Serial # L940240458
The unit is 100,000 BTU input (M#) With an probley "A" size case, also probley (G)gas, (D) downflow
and Built on 02 of 94 (first four on S#)
I cant rember right now which mfg. built the comfortmaker, but I am pretty sure it was a cheaper line of one of the big mfg's. Check the input BTU's against the output BTU's... that will tell you the original eff. of unit before age has dropped it even more. exp. (100K input and 60K output = 60% eff. rateing.
It is against federal law to sell anything with less than an 80% eff. and any used equiptment must be certified by an accredited lab before a legal sale is made by an HVAC contractor, or risk your licenses.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 5, 2008)

First time I heard of a lab to certify a used furnace.

It's always been "If you sell used you are responsible".

I have put in plenty of used furnaces and pulled permits, so the city is backing my call on my evaluation that the used product is safe to operate.

Federal law passed in 1992 said all furnaces mafg'ed after that year must be 78% efficient.

The law does not apply to used equipment.


----------

